# [Titan Quest] Qual der Klassenwahl



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Februar 2008)

Howdy,
da ich mir für billich Geld das Addon zugelegt habe und ich nun auch mal wieder TQ spielen möchte, fragte ich mich, ob man bei TQ eine Charakterklasse spielen kann, die dem Necromancer bei Diablo 2 ähnelt. Also auf möglichst viele Kreaturen setzen, die für einen Kämpfen - quasi der Summoner-Build eines Necromancers.
Allerdings habe ich an anderer Stelle gelesen, dass die eigenen TQ-Kreaturen immer nur ein "Addon" zu den eigenen Offensivfähigkeiten sind, aber quasi kaum was eigenes umlegen.  Stimmt das?

Falls so ein Summoner in TQ nicht funktioniert/vorhanden ist: was wäre eine interessante, aber leicht(!) zu spielende Meisterschaftskombination (ich will chillen beim Spielen und nicht um jedes einzelne Monster einen TOdeskampf austragen *g*)?

Nach Release von TQ habe ich bereit ein Orakel und einen Nahkämpfer (Verteidigung+Kriegsführung) gespielt. Das Orakel fand ich besser, weil man da nicht jedes Monster einzeln anklicken musste wie beim Nahkämpfer.


----------



## Solon25 (23. Februar 2008)

Die Geist Meisterschaft kommt dem Nekro recht nahe. Du wirst später einen Leichenkönig skillen können, dem du nach weiteren Aufstiegen in der Meisterschaft noch 3 Fähigkeiten skillen kannst.

Eine Stufe höher (sind glaub ich 4 oder 5 Skillpunkte) hat man die Fähigkeit _Geistersklave_, damit kann man Feinde kurzzeitig übernehmen. Ganz oben am Baum angekommen gibt es dann noch den _Außenseiter_, der einen ca. 90 Sek. zu Diensten steht 

Anfangen tut man aber am besten mit _Lebensentzug_ usw. Würde den Baum mal bissl näher betrachten. Du kannst ja ab Delphi beim Mystiker Notfalls Punkte zurück kaufen (500 Gold beim ersten mal, jeder weitere Punkt erhöht sich immer um 500G), aber keine Punkte im Meisterschaftbaum, nur für ausgegebene Fähigkeiten. So kann man das eine oder andere mal bissl antesten.

Als 2. Meisterschaft hmm.. mit Natur kannst du gleich zu Anfang 1, später einen 2. Wolf beschwören, später noch eine Nymphe die mit Bogen kämpft und einem bei weiterem skillen ein Absorbationsschild zaubert. Die ist aber im Baum recht weit oben.

Traum bietet dir die Möglichkeit Feinde "schlafen" zu legen, zuerst 1, nach 5 Punkten dann bis zu 4 Gegner. Dieses auch gleich zu Anfang.

P.S. Die Wölfe oder den Leichenkönig kann man einstellen auf Agressiv, Normal usw. die stürzen sich schon ganz gut auf Feinde.


----------



## bumi (23. Februar 2008)

Solon25 am 23.02.2008 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geist Meisterschaft kommt dem Nekro recht nahe. Du wirst später einen Leichenkönig skillen können, dem du nach weiteren Aufstiegen in der Meisterschaft noch 3 Fähigkeiten skillen kannst.


Mit dem Biest hab ich auch scho meine Erfahrungen gemacht, sogar durchaus positive. Wenn man einige Skillpunkte in den Leichenkönig investiert, haut der im Laufe des Spiels richtig heftig zu und macht ziemlich grossen Schaden - ist ziemlich nützlich um sich einige Feinde vom Leib zu halten wenn man bereits stark beschäftigt ist.
Ausserdem lässt sich das Teil sehr gut vorausschicken zum auskundschaften.

Wirklich vergleichbar mit dem Necromancer ist imho aber keine der verfügbaren Klassen...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Februar 2008)

Ich hab' nun was völlig anderes genommen: Jagd + <weiss ich nicht, da noch nicht Stufe 8, also noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht>.

Geht bisher zwar ganz gut, aber trotz Bogen bin ich dennoch fast ständig im Nahkampf.


----------



## ziegenbock (23. Februar 2008)

wenn du andere für dich kämpfen lassen willst, dann nimm erde und geist. bei erde skillst du den kernbeschwörer und bei geist den leichenkönig.


----------



## Solon25 (23. Februar 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 23.02.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht bisher zwar ganz gut, aber trotz Bogen bin ich dennoch fast ständig im Nahkampf.


Wat? Leg das Netz auf die rechte Maustaste. Zudem hilft meinem Jäger die 2. Meisterschaft Gauner. Die hab ich genommen damit ich Gift auftragen kann  Bin mit dem selten im Nahkampf, renn dann immer ein Stück zurück. Jeden mal anschiessen, dann tut das Gift schon sein übriges  Zudem achte ich auf Items die die Giftdauer noch erhöhen/verstärken und auch Angriffsgeschwindigkeit erhöhen.

Hab zu jeder Meisterschaft einen Chara, mit 2 durch TQ, 4 sind schon in Knossos. Der Leichenkönig ruled


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Februar 2008)

Solon25 am 23.02.2008 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 23.02.2008 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann habe ich einen Gegner im Netz und seine 12 Kollegen knabbern an meiner Jägerin herum. 

Als zweite Meisterschaft habe ich nun mal Traum gewählt, auch wenn ich da bisher kaum Punkte investiert habe. Vmtl liegt's daran, dass die erste/unterste der Auren kaum effektiv ist (3% bis 10% Lebenabsaugen). Ich richte vmtl einfach zu wenig Schaden an.

Ich habe bisher so die Punkte verteilt: Titan Calc
Ich möchte schnell den Flächenschaden-Skill erreichen (Scatter Shot Arrows, oberste Zeile, Mitte). Allerdings habe ich aktuell Probleme Bosse zu bekämpfen - ständig herumrennen und immer nur ein, zwei Pfeile abfeuern ist nicht sonderlich effektiv, dafür umso Zeit raubender.


----------



## Solon25 (24. Februar 2008)

Du kannst auch noch für zusätzlichen Damage den _Psyonic touch_ skillen und einfach auf die linke Maustaste legen. Der schiesst dann trotzdem, aber halt mit mehr damage.
Ich hab halt bissl anders geskillt, setze mehr auf das Netz und mach eben durch Gaunerei's _Gift auftragen_ und _Klingen schärfen_ mehr damage. Macht Spass wenn man mehrere angeschossen hat, ein Stück wegrennt und sie hinter dir umkippen 

Das mit dem rumrennen ist seit Immortal Throne vorbei, ich kauf mir vor Bossen jetzt immer eine Schriftrolle der Sturmhexen.. Diese Rollen kannst du beim Magierhändler kaufen. Er hat aber immer verschiedene da. Naja, aber bei Typhon sind auch die schnell hin, da muss man trotzdem rennen


----------

